# Bridge hat ein Problem festgestellt...



## 2010 (13. Februar 2011)

und kann Cache nicht lesen. Versuchen Sie über die Cache-Einstellungen den zentralen Cache zu bereinigen und damit das Problem zu beheben.

So die Fehlermeldung von Bridge. Aber erstmal "Guten Tag" an alle 

Die oben übernommene Fehlermeldung scheint bei jedem Start von Bridge. Dies ist nicht da erstemal. Ich hatte das Problem schon vor einigen Wochen. Hatte im I-Net gesucht und folglich den Cache einmal entlert. Darauf hin wurden meine IPTC Daten also die Bilder über die Suche nicht mehr gefunden. Worauf ich hin den Support kontakierte. Und die einzige Lösung bestand darin, sich alle Unterordner anzeigen zu lassen und diese dann alle einmal auszuwählen (STRG-A). Nun habe ich aber wenig lust, dass ganze nochmal so zu machen. Da mir der Mehraufwand einfach zu hoch ist. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Kern des Problems. Kann es sich, dass der Cash einfach zu wenig ist? Hat jemand der Anwesenden hier evtl. einen Lösungsvorschlag? So wie es der Zeit mit Bridge läuft, ist mir das nämlich definitiv zu unzuverlässig? Und macht wenig spaß. Ich hoffe wir finden eine Lösung?!


----------



## 2010 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eben mal im Aobe telefoniert. Und dort wurde mich nur ein Lösungansatz vergeschlagen, Bridge komplett zu deinstallieren und erneut zu installieren. Da ich aber über 140 Stichworte gespeichert habe unter den Stichwörtern, wäre das ein ziemlich hoher Aufwand, auf den ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust habe! Kennt hier vielleicht jemand eine intiligentere Lösung? Ich habe ehrlich herzlich wenig lust alles ein erneutes mal zu tippen! Gerade jetzt als ich alles so schön angefangen habe und alles lief.


----------

